# حزب



## rarabara

سلام عليكم ,
ما معنا  هذه كلمة `حزب` , على المعلمات لاتي افهم: هذه كلمة عن سياسي  ولاكن لااعرف موجدية   آخر معنا.
وكيف / اين  نستخدم  هذه كلمة  ؟  
شكرا جدا


----------



## Romeel

rarabara said:


> سلام عليكم ,
> ما معنا  هذه كلمة `حزب` , على المعلمات لاتي افهم: هذه كلمة عن سياسي  ولاكن لااعرف موجدية   آخر معنا.
> وكيف / اين  نستخدم  هذه كلمة  ؟
> شكرا جدا


حزّب معناه جمعه على أمر ما أو قسّمه



 فلها معنى الجمع وضده
ولها معاني أخرى

حزب يستخدم للجماعة المجتمعة على نفس المبادئ وتعمل على تحقيقها

هذه الأيام يستخدم في السياسة بمعنى party


----------



## rarabara

مرحبا،
هل هذه ممكنة : أن أفعل إسم الفاعل بصاءر هذه كليمة عن  "حاذب" ؟
انا حاسبها أنها في شكل فعل العقلة أو فعل بصاءر حرف العقلة
(الاعتظر إذا انا خاطء كسرا هنا )

شكرا جزيلا


----------

